
Oracle cheers net neutrality rules rollback - doener
https://www.axios.com/oracle-cheers-net-neutrality-rules-rollback-2394354723.html
======
IntelMiner
Not surprising. Oracle is the big iron for ISP databases. The more info the
ISP's can slurp, the bigger the database they'll need to store it in

More easy money for Oracle, unfortunately for the rest of us

